# What's everyones two cents on hydraulic release aids (scat)



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tried it and not for this guy.
DB


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Worked well for me. Gives you a surprise release.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

It's alright to train with. It helps you to focus on aiming and not activating the shot. 
I wouldn't recommend shooting with it all the time, but it will help you to experience what a surprise release should feel like.
Work with one for awhile, then move on to a hinge set really fat and just focus on the center> of the center> of the center> of the...


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

I tried one that a friend of mine uses. I'm pretty sure I do not own enough arrows to learn to use one


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

I use one, and I have been really happy with it. It makes you hold steady, and definitely gives you a surprise release. Start out with blank bales until you get used to it. I don't use it as often now, but it helped me stop anticipating the shot and stay focused on where I want the arrow to hit.


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

i have one shot 100 times will sell for $100.00 it helped with aiming


----------



## bbx169 (Apr 2, 2010)

How long did it take to get used to it ,like to know whatever you can tell me about this release as Iam getting one....Thank you.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Never shot the scat but the tension activated releases like a carter evo, stan element are great releases that work very well for helping with target panic


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

bbx169 said:


> How long did it take to get used to it ,like to know whatever you can tell me about this release as Iam getting one....Thank you.


push and hold button draw bow aim and let off button it will go off no way of knowing when will help with aiming and target panic


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I had Target Panic and I will say this release was not for me at ALL!!!

Get a Stan Element it will help you 100% trust me.....It totally turn my game around you wont be disapointed take it from someone like me who is absolutly horriable but it made me a little better


----------



## Ellipsis (Jul 26, 2013)

Isn't this just a way around learning proper back tension technique and a way to hammering the trigger? It's effectively a 'timer' so you can set when shot goes off. Aim and wait. It may address target panic but wouldn't you rather learn how to shoot with proper form and back tension? Not criticizing, just curious.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

When you are ready pm me and I will get you started with hinge shooting, this is where you need to be but I realize you have to be mentally ready to make the choice so if it is today that is great but if it is a few months from not that is fine also. I hope it is today.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

The SCAT is a good transition to a tension activated release. If you have severe TP (like I had) I was even jerking the tension releases (owned the evolution, hamskea and currently still own the stan element). I used the SCAT briefly but it's a temporary fix if you don't address the real problem leading to your TP. I was so bad I flinched with the SCAT LOL. Now if you definitely plan on using the SCAT the best advice is settle on the target and slowly ease of the safety while waiting for the shot to break. Otherwise you'll slam off the safety and tense up for fear of when the shot will occur. This was initially for me until started the slow ease off the safety. Then I transitioned to an element and was able to shoot a thumb release towards the end of last season without flinching for the first time in 3 years.


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a wrist strap version that I just sent off to have the I rings replaced on. I would sell for $100 if interested.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

you all do realize that first:mg: post is from May 2012?


----------

